# New Magicshine EAGLE M2 2400 lumens



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Works with usual Magicshine batteries, with 6 leds XP-G2 and wireless control.

lucespotentesparatubici: Foco Magicshine EAGLE M2 2400 lumens


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks promising. Although my eagle 600 mount doesn't fit oversized bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Works with same single mount.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

EAGLE M2 2400 lm (left, smaller and lighter) and EAGLE F3 3000 lm (right)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pabcor said:


> EAGLE M2 2400 lm (left) and EAGLE F3 3000 lm (right)
> 
> View attachment 990669


The M2 looks interesting ...But...

I'm curious as to how the modes work. The real question though; Do all the LEDs light for all modes? I read the description on the link but it really didn't explain very well. Perhaps someone who owns one has more low-down on how the modes work.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> The M2 looks interesting ...But...
> 
> I'm curious as to how the modes work. The real question though; Do all the LEDs light for all modes? I read the description on the link but it really didn't explain very well. Perhaps someone who owns one has more low-down on how the modes work.


No, pres M key to shift light modes, there are three light modes: high-low beam - high beam - low beam (3 leds XP-G2 on M2 and 2 leds XM-L2 on F3 for example)
Press + key to increase brightness suceessively, brightness grades are 10%-25%-50%-75%-100%
Press - key to decrease brightness successively, brightness grades are 100%-75%-50%-25%-10%
Press any key for 0.5 second to turn off the light.

Bottons are on light head (2 bottoms) and remote control (3 bottoms).


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

pabcor said:


> Bottons are on light head (2 bottoms) and remote control (3 bottoms).


*Buttons* are on light head (2 *buttons*) and remote control (3 *buttons*).
cheers


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pabcor said:


> No, pres M key to shift light modes, there are three light modes: high-low beam - high beam - low beam (3 leds XP-G2 on M2 and 2 leds XM-L2 on F3 for example)
> Press + key to increase brightness suceessively, brightness grades are 10%-25%-50%-75%-100%
> Press - key to decrease brightness successively, brightness grades are 100%-75%-50%-25%-10%
> Press any key for 0.5 second to turn off the light.
> ...


Okay, not sure I understand ( ? )..press the M-key to access either H/L--L--H. Then you press the + or - to vary intensity. I think I understand that you can vary either the flood or spot LED's...*BUT when in H/L mode can you vary intensity with the + or - or do you have to leave H/L to do that?*......OR....if you vary the intensity of the two separate modes High ( the upper leds ) or Low ( the lower leds ) does the lamp memorize the previous settings if you chose the H/L setting with the M button? Any of this correct?

Now if any of this is true I really don't see the advantage of running this type of lamp if the mode selection is so complicated. If you have to press so many buttons to change settings you might as well run two separate lamps ( one more spot , one more flood ) with a Y-adapter battery cable.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The modes are the top led's (Spot optics), the botton LED's (flood optics), or top and bottom together. In each mode the + and - buttons increase or decrease the brightness.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes to first question. leds H are clear (far spot). lens L are market (wide spot). 
Last question yes (memorize the previous settings (mode and intensity)) if the battery was not disconnected.

Thanks Action Led Lights


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> The modes are the top led's (Spot optics), the botton LED's (flood optics), or top and bottom together. In each mode the + and - buttons increase or decrease the brightness.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks Jim. Okay, that makes sense. If you want to adjust output of both and High and low Led's you can leave in H/L setting and just change the + or - to change intensity. That can work.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me. I like the fact that it uses the standard round Magicshine connector. It probably draws less current than the F3, which I believe uses an 8 cell battery.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

varider said:


> Looks pretty good to me. I like the fact that it uses the standard round Magicshine connector. It probably draws less current than the F3, which I believe uses an 8 cell battery.


It draws less current than the F3 but of course has less output. Still, at 2400 lumens it would drain a 4400mAh pack pretty quick. (probably about 1 hour)


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Oficial runtime 2 hours at 100% with 6200mAh battery included (4 elem. Panasonic).


----------

